# malkav41's image capturing device collection



## malkav41 (Jan 24, 2008)

I figured I'd jump on the band wagon of showing off the cameras that I have collected. I don't have the uber cool old cameras that most folks have, but I like the one's I've managed to aquire so far. So here they are:

Pentax ME super






Canon FTb-n





Canon Canonet 28's





Canon Canonet QL17 GIII





Yashica Electro 35 GSN





Canon Canonet QL17 from 1965





Canon Canonet QL17 new model prior to the GIII





Mamiya/Sekor DSX1000





Plus these cameras, that I'll just put up the the links for to save the dial-up users.

Argus C3 MatchMatic
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/ArgusC3cameracirca1958-1966.jpg

Argus C4's
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/ArgusC4Cameras3.jpg

Yashica FX-7
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/YashicaFX-73.jpg

Nikon N65 (one of my newest age wise)
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/NikonN65.jpg

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/Newesttoy.jpg
 Minolta Maxxum 5000
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/MinoltaMaxxum5000.jpg

Minolta Maxxum 7000
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/MinoltaMaxxum7000tilt.jpg

Fujica ST605n
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/MynewFujicaST605NwithFujinon55mmM42.jpg

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/NewRicohKR-5superIIwith80200mmlens.jpg
 Minolta SR-T 101
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/MyNewplaythingMinoltaSR-T101.jpg

Olympus OM10
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/OlympusOM10.jpg

Ricoh XR-M
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h246/greyson41/My Cameras/RicohXR-M.jpg


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yet another collection showing up... 

Gotta love them Canons.


----------



## doobs (Jan 25, 2008)

Sweet cameras.

I should get around to putting my collection sometime. ;_;


----------



## terri (Jan 25, 2008)

Do it, Doobs! I love to see what folks are buying. :thumbup:

Malkav41: nice collection - I'd be interested in seeing what some of those old Canon lenses will give you on some B&W film. Have you shot any of them lately? They look sweet.


----------



## malkav41 (Jan 26, 2008)

Terri, thank you. I haven't done any shooting with the canonets in awhile. I shoot mainly color film, because the last time I shot B&W with one of my 28's I was using Kodak BW400CN, and it was a total disaster exposure wise. 

I don't use photoshop to fix the mistakes I make, mainly because I can't afford it. The other reason is, if I can't get it right at the time I take the photo, then I need to try harder *to* get it right at that time, as that's the only way I'll learn to improve.

Here's one of the photos I took with one of the canonet 28s:




This was taken late in the day.


----------

